# GK Flicka Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

And Merlot (the sire) gave me MOONSPOTS...YAY!

 Pry this one outta my arms, folks...he's NICE...

Single buck...as per usual from Flicka. I hoped for more, since she's a tiny doe and her FF singleton was so hard to deliver, but got a repeat dystocia + huge kid and got to get in a little pulling refresher.

Helmstead Minis TM NeYo


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats! He is adorable, and love the moonspots.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

He sure is a flashy lil'guy


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats!! <3 The Spots!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh....he is absolutely adorable!! lol He looks like the first mini I ever had....


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

looks like the pulling was worth it  very flashy


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on the fella-WTG Flicka! :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a sweet baby.


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

He's absolutely precious! Congrats.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

SO cute! Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie - congrats!!!


----------

